# Muskie tips?



## Evin is just Rude (Sep 25, 2012)

New to the forum and to fishing for these elusive monsters. I live not too far from Clear Fork reservoir that is supposed to be good for them but I don't know the first thing about how to catch them. Any tips would be appreciated. Water depth? Lures? Thanks guys!


----------



## DMinn Angler (Feb 13, 2012)

Go with a Mepps cyclops. I caught a 34" muskie out of Leesville on a bright orange one last year. Also caught a 24" on the same lure tthe next day. Was a good trip

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Check the muskie section for some good tips on gear and catch-and-release. Most guys release muskies because our stocking program is likely responsible for any of the fish you catch in Ohio waters, except a few places where they naturally reproduce. You can catch muskies both casting and trolling, but I prefer casting as I love to see the fish follow and/or hit the bait. But trolling is also a very productive way to put the odds in your favor. It may take all day to fish a one-mile long shoreline, whereas you can troll 20 miles in one day. 

If you are looking for your first muskie and are going to be casting, look no further than a double bladed No.8 bucktail. These are by far one of my favorite baits to use that consistantly put fish in the net. The black/nickel is my favorite color as well.

http://www.muskyshop.com/modules/cart/products.php/keys/llungen/page/1/id/1776/name/LlungenDC8DC9

Be sure to gear up with heavy line and leaders to ensure you can land the beast when it hits. There's no worse feeling than watching a big fish swim away with a mouth full of treble hooks  Good luck to you, be sure to ask any questions. There is no secret lure, spot, or technique. They are just fish like the rest of them!


----------



## Evin is just Rude (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks guys! Gonna try to head out for them in the next week or two. Sounds like I need some bigger lures in my box, though. Oh well, the more the merrier.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

The biggest Muskie I have ever seen caught - 40 inches/50 pounds was caught on a small Zara Spook, on 8 pound test line on a light action rod and small spinning reel with a 5 inch Invisa-Leader while fishing for smallmouth bass.

The biggest Northern I've caught was a 46 incher on 10 pound test, Carbonlite reel with a 3 inch Kalin grub and a 6 inch Invisa-Leader.

My message is that there is no way to know what, when, or where you might catch the fish of a lifetime. Stay cool, be patient, and hope you've got a great partner fishing with you at the time.

Go getum!!!


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Any other lures that would be a good choice? Fishing river systems that have them in there, but also catching other fish. Don't want to use a dedicated Muskie lure. Any good ones that can catch multiple species?


----------



## sciotoyaker (Jan 23, 2015)

canoe carp killer said:


> Any other lures that would be a good choice? Fishing river systems that have them in there, but also catching other fish. Don't want to use a dedicated Muskie lure. Any good ones that can catch multiple species?


(SSR9) shallow shad rap 9. Black and silver!


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I fish mostly rivers. I use Fat Rap #9 in craw dad. In the spring months I use
same plug in Perch. I forgot to say these are deep divers. This plug works well
for Walleye, Small Mouth, Musky and Pike. Don't catch a lot of Large Mouth in
the rivers I fish,but have caught the odd one on this plug. Very rarely will you
see me throwing a Shad Rap but I do when my Fat Rap ain't getting it. I have
caught 75% of my Muskies on Fat Rap. By same token I caught some of my
biggest,and biggest on Super Shad Rap in craw dad while musky fishing.(bass)


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

5" Tuff Shad are good. Any color will do as long as it's black.


----------



## necker70 (Oct 14, 2007)

Do you ever use blade type lures with hair tail dressing for Musky?


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Around here? Maybe when casting in the spring. Shad are the forage food. Match the hatch and imitate those. At least In Alum.

If you think you might be casting, you'd better start lifting weights now, those big Muskie lures will give you a workout. My shoulders can't take very much any more.


----------

